

Show HN: My first "full-stack" project, Cinematic - lookatpete

http://cinematicapp.com<p>Why build another movie showtimes app? Because other apps are cluttered with a lot of ads, irrelevant info (crew listings?), and take a lot of taps to actually get at the good stuff, the showtimes!<p>I made what I wanted: a fast, simple, no-frills movie showtimes app.<p>Additionally, this is my first completed, full-stack project.<p>The showtimes are scraped and fed using an API delivered through a Sinatra app hosted on Heroku. The app is 100% designed and programmed by me, and uses no images in-app, except the navigation bar.<p>Try it out and let me know what you think.
======
lookatpete
Clickable: <http://cinematicapp.com>

